# Μπελκάντο εκτός μεγάρων (εμφανίσεις της Τσέλιας Κωστέα)



## nickel (Sep 16, 2013)

http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/12204...κάλλας-ποτάμια-συγκινημένων-αθηναίων-κατέκλυσ

Περιμένω να δω αν θα ανεβάσουν και «επίσημα» βιντεάκια στο YouTube από τον χτεσινό μουσικό περίπατο στο κέντρο της Αθήνας για τα 36 χρόνια από το θάνατο της Μαρίας Κάλλας (σαν σήμερα). Βρίσκω μόνο ερασιτεχνικά μέχρι στιγμής. Θα ήθελα να ακούσω την Κoστέα στο Vissi d'Arte. Προς το παρόν, το ... πρωτότυπο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2013)

Εδώ υπάρχουν κάποια στοιχεία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2013)

Α, μάλιστα, στο Athens Walk.

http://www.athenswalk.net/_/Photos-2/Pages/Maria-Callas-National-Greek-Opera.html


----------



## Earion (Sep 17, 2013)

Η υψίφωνος Τσέλια Κοστέα έκανε δύο θριαμβευτικές εμφανίσεις αυτό το καλοκαίρι: η μία ήταν στο Ηρώδειο στα τέλη Ιουλίου, όπου ερμήνευσε Μαντάμα Μπατερφλάυ· και η δεύτερη ήταν το γκαλά όπερας στο οποίο συμμετείχε μαζί με τον βαρύτονο Δημήτρη Πλατανιά στο αναστηλωμένο θέατρο της αρχαίας Μεσσήνης στις 3 Αυγούστου. Σε αυτή την εξαιρετική βραδιά, γεγονός σημαντικό στα πολιτιστικά μας πράγματα, όπως ειπώθηκε, η Λεξιλογία δεν παρέλειψε να στείλει τον ανταποκριτή της. Από εκεί είναι και οι φωτογραφίες που επισυνάπτονται, σε παγκόσμια αποκλειστικότητα ειδικά για τους αναγνώστες μας! Θεωρήστε τες φευγαλέες ματιές σε ένα εξαίσιο σύνολο θεάματος και ακροάματος, που είχε να προσφέρει έναν υποβλητικό χώρο σε ανθρώπινη κλίμακα, καλή μουσική, και άψογη διοργάνωση.





































Η εκδήλωση ήταν ενταγμένη στο πρόγραμμα του Φεστιβάλ Αθηνών (εξού και η προσεγμένη διοργάνωση), αλλά η σύλληψη της ιδέας οφείλεται στον δραστήριο Σταύρο Μπένο, πρόεδρο του Διαζώματος, του γνωστού πολιτιστικού σωματείου που έχει στόχο να βοηθήσει στην αναστήλωση αρχαίων θεάτρων, με ισότιμη συμμετοχή στην ιδέα και την υλοποίηση του ανασκαφέα της Μεσσήνης αρχαιολόγου Πέτρου Θέμελη. Στο κοίλο του θεάτρου ήταν η Κρατική Ορχήστρα Αθηνών και στο πόντιουμ ο Βασίλης Χριστόπουλος, νέος (τι νέος; σαρανταρίζει) και ορεξάτος, ταλαντούχος και κούκλος (παντρεμένος με μανεκέν και με δύο κόρες). «Ritorna vincitor μαέστρο!» τον χαιρέτησε, κλείνοντάς του το μάτι, το περιοδικό του φεστιβάλ. Και φυσικά, όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο σε μια τέτοια πανηγυρική ατμόσφαιρα, φρόντισαν να κάνουν εμφανή την παρουσία τους τους όλοι οι σχετικο-άσχετοι πολιτικοί, κοσμικοί και γκλιτεράτοι μας, «λε τουτ Ατέν» με λίγα λόγια. Σηκώθηκε να πει λίγα λόγια ο Θέμελης, όπου το κοινό περισσότερο ένιωσε τη συγκίνησή του παρά άκουσε τι είχε να πει (από τις πολλές συνεντεύξεις που έδωσε εκείνες τις μέρες, διαβάστε ενδεικτικά αυτήν εδώ στην _Ελευθεροτυπία_), και στη συνέχεια τη σκυτάλη πήραν οι δύο σολίστες, άλλοτε μαζί άλλοτε ο καθένας ξεχωριστά, χαρίζοντας στιγμές απολαυστικές. Στο πρόγραμμα μάλιστα ήταν και το Vissi d’arte. Συνολικά μια πολύ ωραία βραδιά!

Αλλά, όπως συνηθίζω λέω σ’ αυτά τα νήματα, μη νομίσετε ότι το πράγμα τελειώνει εδώ, γιατί ένας Λεξιλόγος κοιτάζει μονίμως, από επαγγελματική διαστροφή, τη γλωσσική διάσταση των πραγμάτων. Και σ’ ετούτη την περίπτωση δεν ξέρω αν θα καταφέρω να σας μεταδώσω το ρίγος συγκίνησης που με κατέλαβε, όταν διάβασα σε έντυπα και Διαδίκτυο τους επαίνους για την ερμηνεία της Τσέλια*ς* Κοστέα. 

Ειδικά δε όταν είδα να μιλούν για την Τσέλια Κ*ω*στέα, εκεί είπα «νυν απολύεις»…


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2013)

:upz::upz::upz:


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2013)

Earion said:


> Ειδικά δε όταν είδα να μιλούν για την Τσέλια Κωστέα


:) Αυτό ήταν το μυστικό. Έπρεπε να την ψάξω με αυτή την ορθογραφία για να τη βρω! Και τη βρήκα. Και άξιζε που τη βρήκα. (Και πολλές πολλές ευχαριστίες για την ανταπόκριση.)


----------



## Earion (Sep 17, 2013)

Επιτέλους! Ο αγώνας τώρα δικαιώνεται. :clap:


----------

